# Xbox One Stereo Adapter Power Output



## Godofwar424

Hey guys,
  
 So I just bought myself a pair of Sennheiser HD598's along with an Antlion ModMic v4 Muteless. It's being connected to the Xbox Stereo Adapter via the Sennheiser PCV05 (separates the Mic/Audio combi jack into a separate Mic and Audio cable. Got a 1.2m cable coming for the HD598's so that I can plug them into the controller without the crazy 3m long cable.
  
 My query is whether the Xbox Stereo Adapter could either be modded to increase it's headphone power output, or whether any of the other versions of this adapter like the Astro M80 Mixamp have a better power output?
  
 ATM the HD598's are just loud enough that I am satisfied but only when at maximum volume but when I connect them to my FiiO E07K the difference is definitely noticeable (both volume and sound quality) as I expected due to them being properly powered etc.
  
 My current idea is to buy a small portable headphone amp (FiiO E06) and then attach it to the audio port of my splitter cable (PCV-05) and that will drive the HD598's better and even give me a higher maximum volume. The downside is that it will be a separate device that needs to be charged, also it will have to be attached to the Xbox One Controller via some Velcro or something so it can be removed as I don't want a portable amp weighing down the cable and pulling on the headset etc.
  
 Any ideas, solutions or thoughts about my portable amp idea?
  
*UPDATE: See below! *
  


godofwar424 said:


> It came!!
> 
> I was having second thoughts about the E06 the other day, thinking I might just send it back and get the E11k instead. But the thought of having it not attached to the controller and in the way with extra wires was just annoying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stillhart

Should work fine.  I use an E11 with my Q701's and Mixamp 5.8.  I wouldn't velcro it to the controller tho, just get a longer cable or something and sit it on the couch next to you.


----------



## Godofwar424

stillhart said:


> Should work fine.  I use an E11 with my Q701's and Mixamp 5.8.  I wouldn't velcro it to the controller tho, just get a longer cable or something and sit it on the couch next to you.


 
  
 Any particular reason not to velcro it to the controller?


----------



## Stillhart

godofwar424 said:


> Any particular reason not to velcro it to the controller?


 
  
 For one thing, I'd be concerned about it ruining the great ergos of the controller.  For another, the additional weight could become fatiguing.


----------



## Godofwar424

stillhart said:


> For one thing, I'd be concerned about it ruining the great ergos of the controller.  For another, the additional weight could become fatiguing.


 
  
 I was thinking of using velcro to attach it to the stereo adapter then the actual controller so that it will stick out of the bottom slightly and not effect hand placement etc. Also the weight of the FiiO is only 16 grams.


----------



## Stillhart

That might work.  If you put the velcro with pointy side attached to the adapter, it should help with getting it in and out too.
  
 Do you think the E06 is good enough to drive your cans?  I don't know much about that one.


----------



## Godofwar424

stillhart said:


> That might work.  If you put the velcro with pointy side attached to the adapter, it should help with getting it in and out too.
> 
> Do you think the E06 is good enough to drive your cans?  I don't know much about that one.


 
  
 TBH I am not sure if the E06 will drive them.. The HD598's are only 50 ohms impedance and the controller almost drives them volume wise so I am certain toe FiiO is much more powerful then the controller. There really aren't many portable headphone amps as small as the FiiO 
  
 I am trying to reduce the clutter I have, so I don't want a long wire trailing everywhere from the controller to a proper headphone amp and then to my headphones etc. My plan with the FiiO was just to have it velcroed to the Stereo Adapter for easy removal and then just get a little expanding braided sleeve to keep the headphone and microphone cables together as one etc.


----------



## Stillhart

I wouldn't be so certain.  I'd suggest asking in the HD598 thread or the E06 thread just to be safe.


----------



## Godofwar424

stillhart said:


> I wouldn't be so certain.  I'd suggest asking in the HD598 thread or the E06 thread just to be safe.


 
  
 *sigh* Unfortunately I know your right, I mean it might need an E11 or something at least -.-
  
 Also the velcro idea falls on its face a bit when I think of the logistics, it's definitely going to have to be loosely connected etc. Need to shorten this stupid ModMic cable, I need it at 1.2m instead of 3m so I can sleeve it with the headphone cable that's coming.


----------



## Stillhart

I've got my 3m Q701 cable braided.  Works well, looks good.   There are threads and youtube videos on how to do it.


----------



## Godofwar424

Did some research, the FiiO E06 should suit it perfectly for my goal. Going to go the sightly messy route of just having it hanging from the PCV-05 3.5mm splitter I have.


----------



## Stillhart

Cool man, glad to hear it.  Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Godofwar424

stillhart said:


> Cool man, glad to hear it.  Let us know how it works out for you.


 
  
 Yeah will do, FiiO will be delivered on Tuesday so I will know how it sounds then. When I get the shorter cable for my headphones and it's all sleeved up I will take a couple of pics for anybody who might want to have a similar setup for their Xbox One gaming


----------



## batmaneatsrats

pics would be awesome. I have a q701,shiit vali, zalman mic with astro mix amp and xbox one. Trying to figure out the setup


----------



## Stillhart

batmaneatsrats said:


> pics would be awesome. I have a q701,shiit vali, zalman mic with astro mix amp and xbox one. Trying to figure out the setup


 
  
 Look in the Mad Lust Envy guide, towards the bottom where the amp reviews are, there's a picture of how to hook all that up.  It says box 360, but it's the same on the One.


----------



## batmaneatsrats

got it thanks  Do i need the xbox one chat adapter as well?


----------



## Stillhart

batmaneatsrats said:


> got it thanks  Do i need the xbox one chat adapter as well?


 
  
 Yup.  :-/


----------



## Godofwar424

It came!! 
  
 I was having second thoughts about the E06 the other day, thinking I might just send it back and get the E11k instead. But the thought of having it not attached to the controller and in the way with extra wires was just annoying.
  
 Anyways, the E06 arrived today, and after work I set it all up and boy does it sound amazing! So much clearer and louder then without it! The headphones really shine now and the EQ bass boost available is really incredible and adds some low end depth that the headphones really lacked when just connected to the weak output of the Xbox Stereo Adapter.
  
 Anyways here are some pictures of my setup, it's so light that it doesn't affect the weight of the controller and I can't feel it there when holding the controller so it's perfect! I just need to wait for my 1.2m cable for my HD598's that goes to a 3.5mm jack instead of using the big 1/4" to 3.5mm converter..


----------



## Stillhart

Not bad, glad it's working out for you.


----------

